# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Т-50

## MAX

Тоже, в своем роде, начало производства ПАК ФА. :Wink: 
Маленький, но Т-50. Скоро поступит в продажу в модельные магазины.
На фото пробная сборка первой отливки. На все про все ушло 2,5 часа. Есть небольшие огрехи, но все подправится к началу продаж.
Ивините, что с модельками сюда влез. В модельном разделе один наш коллега сегодня - завтра начнет тестовую сборку этой модели.

----------


## Sveto

Nice model Max!
1/144?

Could we expect?1/72?:)

----------


## [RUS] MK

Вроде похож.  :Smile: 

http://www.arcforums.com/forums/air/...owtopic=208082

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Тоже, в своем роде, начало производства ПАК ФА.
> Маленький, но Т-50. Скоро поступит в продажу в модельные магазины.
> На фото пробная сборка первой отливки. На все про все ушло 2,5 часа. Есть небольшие огрехи, но все подправится к началу продаж.
> Ивините, что с модельками сюда влез. В модельном разделе один наш коллега сегодня - завтра начнет тестовую сборку этой модели.


http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread...8351#post58351

----------


## MAX

Нет, на этот не похож. У Кена он на четверть почти больше. Ну и в деталях... :Wink:

----------


## alekom

Как уже сказано... Произведем тестовую сборку. Пока только пар фоток.

----------


## Kasatka

а где продаваться будет? на западе будет?

----------


## An-Z

> Тоже, в своем роде, начало производства ПАК ФА.
> ....


Крайняя фотка очень символическая!! Рад появлению новой модели, присутствовал при первой заливке прессформы и вторым подержал её в руках!  :Smile:   Качество в целом понравилось, ждём репортажа о сборке (и информации о конечной цене).

Первая партия уйдёт через один москвский магазин, а потом видно будет. Сомневаюсь, что производители и разработчики объявят эмбарго на поставки Т-50 западным моделистам.  :Wink:

----------


## Carrey

Огласите ТТХ (размеры/масштаб, цена, где заказывать, что с декалями/травлом?)! НеОмега, судя по цвету копий?

----------


## MAX

Нет, это не НеОмега. Я уже об этом говорил.
1/72, Декалей не будеь. Только вариант первого полета. То, что с КАМО вроде сейчас все понятно, то вот с техничкой пока проблемы. Там ее на верхней поверхности достаточно много, но фото пока нет. :Frown:  Травла тоже не будет. Обошлись одной смолой.
Цена тоже уже озвучивалась - 60-65$. Пока удерживается в этих пределах.
В продаже появится до 15 июня. По крайней мере в столичных модельных магазинах.
Все, я свое дело сделал. :Smile:  "Трясите" теперь Олега. Пусть собирает и показывает. :Biggrin:

----------


## An-Z

> Цена тоже уже озвучивалась - 60-65$


Это  цена является "отпускной" для магазина или розничной?

----------


## Kasatka

Интересно, кому будет нужна неверная по геометрии модель за такие деньги? ;-)

----------


## rotfront

> Интересно, кому будет нужна неверная по геометрии модель за такие деньги? ;-)


да к тому-же ещё и 72 размер  :Eek: ...

----------


## Sveto

http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...8&d=1274290770
Я не могу доверить вам что это 1/72 маштабов .Если это действительно 1/72 маштаб, то я потревожен потому что размер этого стекл-вы выпивает слишком много, мой русски брат :Biggrin:

----------


## Kasatka

=) Вам сербам не понять какие у нас на Руси бокалы! =))))

----------


## Sveto

Sergey,Serbs are not much different :Biggrin: 
Serbian Minister of Defence and Serbian President - drunk as  sailors:)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDC6K8HsfKM

Drunk Serbs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sz6zfI6UynM
Drunk Russian
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J1wTtqt9QU

Sorry for off topic

----------


## kfmut

> Интересно, кому будет нужна неверная по геометрии модель за такие деньги? ;-)


Так ещё рано судить...из-за одной фотки с хребтинкой, так  там даже блики непонятно лежат, надо хоть краской дунуть да поглядеть...

----------


## kfmut

> http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...8&d=1274290770
> Я не могу доверить вам что это 1/72 маштабов .Если это действительно 1/72 маштаб, то я потревожен потому что размер этого стекл-вы выпивает слишком много, мой русски брат


Так это коньяк, здоровью не вредит :-D

----------


## alekom

Ттд, это в соседнею тему... А вот как модель выглядит... посмотрим... Фонарь тут выдавлен с пленкой. после его снятия получается прозрачным. Сегодня не было возможности собирать. Покажу ещё пару фотографий.

----------


## alekom

Вот уже появились вопросы... 
1. Решетки такие?? Или как у стелсов, типа в дырочку??
2. Порт пушки сейчас заделан. А при первом полете был как на модели??
3. Есть мнение что на приборной доске присутствуют два монитора. Но так как сделано в модели или как показано в отрытой информации?? Без механики.

----------


## alekom

Ну и для габаритов, линейка.

----------


## Carrey

> Нет, это не НеОмега. Я уже об этом говорил.


Где говорили?



> Цена тоже уже озвучивалась - 60-65$. Пока удерживается в этих пределах.


Где озвучивалась? Каким образом удерживается?



> В продаже появится до 15 июня. По крайней мере в столичных модельных магазинах.


Ехать в столицу?

----------


## MAX

Все это говорилось почти на всех основных русскоязычных форумах. Никаких намеков даже, на НеОмегу небыло. "Новая фирма" - так везде писалось.
Пока удерживается в этой вилке, поскольку к модели должна прилагаться коробка и инструкция. Если все будет как планируется, то цена не выйдет из этой вилки.
Некоторые столичные магазины торгуют через сеть. Или это новость? :Wink:

----------


## MAX

> Интересно, кому будет нужна неверная по геометрии модель за такие деньги? ;-)


Сергей, с чего такие заявления? Удивлен. :Confused: 
Как ты так смог определить? Нет ни одного фото модели в таком же ракурсе и освещении, как фото оригинала. По геометрическим размерам у тебя есть точные цыфры? Назови. А я скажу - верные они или нет. У меня такие цыфры есть. :Wink:  Модель этим цыфрам соответствует.
Высокая цена? А какая она должна быть? За Анигранд какой-нибудь цельнолитой, долларей 70 отвалить, это нормально? А за вполне приличную модель, с учетом того, что смола и силикон у нас стоят в два раза дороже, это много?
Ну и как показала практика и предварительные заказы, то нужна оказалась.

----------


## Carrey

> Все это говорилось почти на всех основных русскоязычных форумах.


Спасибо, поржал.

Увижу в хоббишопе - возьму, а "скачивать интернет" в поисках объявления о заказе, уж извините, не буду.

Искренне надеюсь, что "Новая фирма" когда-нибудь научится качественно работать с клиентами.

----------


## MAX

> Спасибо, поржал.
> 
> Увижу в хоббишопе - возьму, а "скачивать интернет" в поисках объявления о заказе, уж извините, не буду.
> 
> Искренне надеюсь, что "Новая фирма" когда-нибудь научится качественно работать с клиентами.


Что имеется в виду под словами "качественно работать с клиентами"? 
Делать новогодние подарки на дом? 
"Новая фирма" не работает с индивидуальными заказами. Уж извините. Может Тамия так работает?

----------


## Kasatka

Макс, да я не про размеры =) Я про хотя бы то как выполнены движки. Даже не нужно такого же ракурса, чтобы понять, что верхняя часть и стыковка с гаргротом выполнены не совсем верно.
Так что не обижайтесь =) Цена может и нормальная соглашусь =)

Я так и не понял, это действительно 72-й масштаб, а бокал такой большой? =)

----------


## rotfront

> Ттд, это в соседнею тему... А вот как модель выглядит... посмотрим... Фонарь тут выдавлен с пленкой. после его снятия получается прозрачным. Сегодня не было возможности собирать. Покажу ещё пару фотографий.


Объясните пож. что это за технология и в чём приемущество этой "плёнки"?

...или просто поленились защитную плёнку перед давкой снять?

----------


## MAX

> Объясните пож. что это за технология и в чём приемущество этой "плёнки"?
> 
> ...или просто поленились защитную плёнку перед давкой снять?


Прежде всего, это забота о моделистах. Фонарь защищен от возможныз царапин при транспортировке. Впрочем, если для Вас трудно снять защитную пленку с фонаря......

----------


## alekom

Сегодня немного поработал над моделью. Пристроил кабинку. Немного работы надфилем... приборную доску, взял на себя смелость, переделал немного. Покрасил, немного затонировал и собрал. В нижней части легко садятся детали имитирующие каналы воздухозаборника и ниш шасси. 
 Продолжим в воскресенье!!

----------


## MAX

Олег, кабина там, всетаки, серая. Как на Су-27. И за креслом тоже серым цветом покрашено. Но красиво получается. :Wink:

----------


## rotfront

> Прежде всего, это забота о моделистах. Фонарь защищен от возможныз царапин при транспортировке. Впрочем, если для Вас трудно снять защитную пленку с фонаря......


ну понятно... так и думал.

----------


## alekom

> Олег, кабина там, всетаки, серая. Как на Су-27. И за креслом тоже серым цветом покрашено. Но красиво получается.


Кабину я серым и покрасил... тут просто темно.. Ну а за креслом перекрасим... спасибо!

----------


## Kasatka

ну какой же это серый? выглядит черным. надо было белого добавить в краску - цвет-то тоже масштабируется..
А так неплохо получается!

----------


## alekom

Понемногу делаем. Покрасил немного, оттонировал. Можно собирать верх и низ..

----------


## alekom

Не знаю? Этот комплект или что-то другое, но верхняя часть получилась немного раздутой. Особенно справа и немного сзади. Так что придется по шкурить. Нос приклеился отлично. Из-за некоторой раздутости зада, сопла будут садится с уступом.

----------


## alekom

Немного шпаклевки, и до завтра.

----------


## Nazar

> Немного шпаклевки, и до завтра.


Со вкусом. :Smile:

----------


## An-Z

> Не знаю? Этот комплект или что-то другое, но верхняя часть получилась немного раздутой...


Форма силиконовая, объёмная, с большой длиной по отверстию залива "смолы", вот её и распирает. Необходимо это дело пресекать фиксацией её толщины зажимая струбцинами подкладывая металлические пластины по всей длине формы.

А от небольшой волнистости на поверхности фюзеляжа избавились? Если пальцем провести чувствуется, а уж если серебрянкой дунуть наверняка и заметно...

----------


## kfmut

А ниши, вроде, должны быть серого цвета, по крайней мере, задняя часть ниши.

----------


## alekom

Попытался пристроить сопла. входящие в комплект. То что дается, от Су-27, Не совсем подходит. У меня залежались сопла от Су-34, от итала звезды, немного отпилив, садятся лучше.
 Ниши я смотрел фотки и видио, желтые они были даже при втором полете.

----------


## kfmut

Может быть меня подводит зрение :-), но на представленной фотке видно, что часть где лежит сама стойка серого цвета.

----------


## Carrey

> Что имеется в виду под словами "качественно работать с клиентами"? 
> Делать новогодние подарки на дом? 
> "Новая фирма" не работает с индивидуальными заказами. Уж извините. Может Тамия так работает?


Максим, по возможности станьте на моё место и поймите меня правильно - на этом Форуме о Вашей модели я узнал только на этой ветке, причём многие участники этого форума, как оказалось, уже до того были "в курсе" о цене и месте продажи.
Качественная работа с клиентурой, по-моему, подразумевает либо непосредственное информирование о важнейших параметрах продукта (вид, цена, комплектация, место и способ продажи и т.д. - причём желательно в одном месте), либо некий "клуб для избранных" (нагнетание ажиотажа, VIP-заказы, членство в клубе, массонская ложа и т.п.).
Т.е. я не припоминаю, чтобы тамия выкладывала фотки новой модели на одном форуме, а на вопросы "сколько стоит/где купить" посылала бы на____ другой, никак не называемый, форум ("см. в интернете", ага...).
Не работаете с индивидуальными заказами - так хоть намекните, по каким адресам искать магазины, в которых будет продаваться ваш товар.
Лучшим новогодним подарком будет ваш комплект травления, декалей и смоляного Богдана для этой же модели.
С уважением.

----------


## alekom

> Может быть меня подводит зрение :-), но на представленной фотке видно, что часть где лежит сама стойка серого цвета.


Подводит))) Лимонно-серый грунт.

----------


## Nazar

> Подводит))) Лимонно-серый грунт.


Да вроде не подводит, там явно видны два разных цвета. :Wink:

----------


## alekom

> Да вроде не подводит, там явно видны два разных цвета.


Ой! Я не так понял.... Да, вижу где стойка, серое место, а где колесо ....
Спасибочки!!!

----------


## alekom

Все познается в сравнении. Вышкурил, приклеил крупные детали. Они сели практически без проблем. Передние кромки попались немного рваные. Ну это видимо беда моего комплекта. Он был с отломанными деталями. Шасси сделаны неплохо, но одну детальку не доложили, пришлось саму делать.

----------


## Nazar

> Ой! Я не так понял.... Да, вижу где стойка, серое место, а где колесо ....
> Спасибочки!!!


Команде отбой, ночное освещение включить. :Biggrin:

----------


## alekom

> Команде отбой, ночное освещение включить.


Расклад меняется,))!! Но у меня почему-то такого кадра (куска) нету(( Тут видно даже что подкос окрашен не одним цветом... может ещё есть интересные кусочки, полезные моделисту простому))
 Тут по поводу фонаря с пленкой. Есть один плюс. Я прорезал по контуру и убрал лишнее. получилась уже готовая маска..

----------


## Kasatka

классно получается! =)

----------


## rotfront

> Первая партия уйдёт через один москвский магазин, а потом видно будет. Сомневаюсь, что производители и разработчики объявят эмбарго на поставки Т-50 западным моделистам.


...ну по ходу первая партия пошла через "московский" магазин, споткнулась на пороге и оказалась на... без всякого там эмбарго... ну ещё и НеОмега!
А говорят НеОмега не ворует  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: !

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-72-Neomega-res...item1e5c0fdbbc

----------


## Nazar

> Расклад меняется,))!! Но у меня почему-то такого кадра (куска) нету.


Это кадрирование, с большого кадра.

----------


## alekom

> Это кадрирование, с большого кадра.


Вот этого кадра у меня и нет..

----------


## ZaSlon

> Вот этого кадра у меня и нет..


Посмотрите Начало производства ПАК ФА  ??? , сообщение #452

----------


## An-Z

> ... Но у меня почему-то такого кадра (куска) нету(( Тут видно даже что подкос окрашен не одним цветом... может ещё есть интересные кусочки, полезные моделисту простому))....


Надеюсь тут http://cid-3dcae24735c8762d.skydrive...px/PAK_FA_T-50 всё посмотрели-скачали?

----------


## Nazar

Спасибы Андрей, сейчас качну.

----------


## alekom

> Надеюсь тут http://cid-3dcae24735c8762d.skydrive...px/PAK_FA_T-50 всё посмотрели-скачали?


ВОТ!ВОТ!ВОТ!ВОТ!!!! То что надо))))!! Спасибо!

----------


## kfmut

> Команде отбой, ночное освещение включить.


Извините, упустил, что модель на первый полет :-(

----------


## alekom

Сегодня по возможности, выводил поверхность. пришлось переделать основные створки. Немного покрасил, и подготовил сопла.

----------


## alekom

Кстати! такой вариант сопел не лучше???

----------


## alekom

Не дождавшись ответа, решил сделать по своему... более похожему. Я про сопла.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Похоже, и на чертежах то же самое...

----------


## alekom

Продолжаем разговор. Сегодня немного позанимался. В основном расшивка. Немного добавил. Ну и чуть проклепал. Теперь можно и начать красить. Расшивка в модели, практически вся на месте, за редким исключением. Думаю этот момент не критичен? поскольку после шпаклевки все равно расшивка местами пропадает.. Переднею часть фонаря прикрыл прозрачным скотчем  и кривой парафильмом. то что было, стерлось при вышкуривании швов. Часть решёток не входили в мой комплект и я их изготовил из запасов травления.

----------


## alekom

Сегодня окрасил в цвет грунта. И потом весь день наклеивал маски.
 красил аканом с добавлением полуматовой основы для аэрографии. Чтоб сох без отвердителя.

----------


## kfmut

КИСЛОТА!!! :-D

----------


## alekom

> КИСЛОТА!!! :-D


ДаУж!!! Кислая кислота!!!

----------


## alekom

Ещё скажу. Уже упомянул про ошибки в расшивке, ещё один момент. Решетка вверху, слева от гаргрота. Её очертания даны параллельно панели. Это не так. Решетка немного скошена. И "рисунок" ниши переднего шасси надо  удлинять. Это видно по фото.

----------


## В.Марков

Приветствую !
Быстро НеОмега подсуетилась... (((  Глядя на фотки Т-50 на паралае и http://military.tomsk.ru/blog/catego...topic-254.html
, а также учитывая заявленный доступ к САБЖу - остается удивляться тому, насколько кривой вышла спина фюзеляжа. Сопряжение мотогондол и горба вообще не имеет ничего общего.... Блин, жалко
Как это лечить не представляю...

----------


## alekom

> Приветствую !
> Быстро НеОмега подсуетилась... (((  Глядя на фотки Т-50 на паралае и http://military.tomsk.ru/blog/catego...topic-254.html
> , а также учитывая заявленный доступ к САБЖу - остается удивляться тому, насколько кривой вышла спина фюзеляжа. Сопряжение мотогондол и горба вообще не имеет ничего общего.... Блин, жалко
> Как это лечить не представляю...


А лечить на самом деле не сложно. Двух компонентная шпаклевка бормашина и шкурка. Я этого не делал в этой модели, лишь для того, чтоб показать товар как он есть. (Задача так стоит).

----------


## В.Марков

> А лечить на самом деле не сложно. Двух компонентная шпаклевка бормашина и шкурка. Я этого не делал в этой модели, лишь для того, чтоб показать товар как он есть. (Задача так стоит).


Ага... А учитывая, что нижние части мотогондол тоже надо править... Как-то грустно.
Двухкомпонентка конечно почти панадол, но как-то мнится мне, что это не выход... Я бы наверно поступил хирургически. Вырезал бы центральную секцию фюзеляжа между гондолами и по линии сопряжения/перехода мотогондол к "горбу" С последующим поднятием центральной секции. В задней части горба сделал бы пару продольных разрезов с тем что бы его "раскрыть", как цветок и придать правильную форму. А вот потом уже шпаклевка и вывод всех сечений...
Но надо в руках подержать. С другой стороны, покупать в таком виде , под такой перепил - реально ломает....

----------


## alekom

Резать??? Проблема только в небольшом отклонении обводов. Обводов-перехода гаргрота в мотогондолы. Остальное.... Дай боЖы!! Поверьте!!
 Вот что сейчас вырисовывается.

----------


## Виталий Репин

Классно получается, Олег!

----------


## alekom

> Классно получается, Олег!


Спасибо! Стараемся))))

----------


## В.Марков

> Резать??? Проблема только в небольшом отклонении обводов. Обводов-перехода гаргрота в мотогондолы. Остальное.... Дай боЖы!! Поверьте!!
>  Вот что сейчас вырисовывается.


Может быть и тербуется не большаЯ коррекция, дай бог, но для этого надо взять его в руки... Но все же мне кажется, что коррекция нужна приличная... Впрочем, дождусь наличия модели, что бы что-то определенное говорить.
Получается хорошо !!

----------


## Чапаев

> Сегодня окрасил в цвет грунта. И потом весь день наклеивал маски.
>  красил аканом с добавлением полуматовой основы для аэрографии. Чтоб сох без отвердителя.


Вопрос: какими именно АКАНами (названия/номера краскок)?

----------


## alekom

> Вопрос: какими именно АКАНами (названия/номера краскок)?


Акан 83015. Есть такой и в акриле. Ну и 88072. Решетки за фонарем, пришлось делать декалями. Не нашел проще способа.

----------


## Чапаев

> Акан 83015. Есть такой и в акриле. Ну и 88072. Решетки за фонарем, пришлось делать декалями. Не нашел проще способа.


Спасибо за оперативный ответ!

А основной серый цвет и цвет ниш шасси?

У вас классно получается!

----------


## alekom

> Спасибо за оперативный ответ!
> 
> А основной серый цвет и цвет ниш шасси?
> 
> У вас классно получается!


Спасибо! Основной))) просто намешал нитру НЦ-132. Акан как грунт пошел.

----------


## alekom

ПВД вот сделал. В комплекте пока не давалось. Флюгарки должны быть немного не такие, но что было.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Чем дальше, тем интереснее. ПВД практически неотличим от реального!

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> ПВД вот сделал. В комплекте пока не давалось. Флюгарки должны быть немного не такие, но что было.


Xорошая работа!  :Eek:

----------


## alekom

Сегодня отлакировал. Осталось доделать.

----------


## romeoferrari

Отлично выходит. Класс.
Очень хочется увидеть конечный результат

----------


## Nazar

Здорово. Поздравляю с отличной моделью.

----------


## alekom

> Здорово. Поздравляю с отличной моделью.


Спасибо! Только она ещё не готова... Сегодня до конца только все эти флюгарки навешать.. Ну и по мелочи остается..

----------


## Carrey

Заклёпки на переплёте фонаря не будут? Мобыть, иголкой наколоть слегла и тёмную смывку? В остальном - ну совершенно не к чему придраться, очень чистая работа!

----------


## Kasatka

Отличная модель получается =) 

надо будет потом сравнить с Кеновской =) http://www.arcforums.com/forums/air/...2&st=0&start=0

----------


## alekom

Вроде доделал... Сегодня последние штрихи.  Подкрасил места установки стремянки, АНО, статразрядники, датчики статического давления...
Остается хорошо отснять.
 В общем моделью я доволен. Несмотря на мелкие недостатки, набор заслуживает большого внимания. Детские болезни надеюсь исправят. одну уже исправили. Раздутость правой части уже убрали. С соплами думают. Ну и комплектность конечно будет тщательней проверятся.

Да! Если что видно по мелочи и можно исправить, с удовольствием выслушаю и исправлю..  спасибо!

----------


## Александр II

Шикарно! 5 баллов!

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## An-Z

Понравилась - зачот!  Передние кромки ВЗ кистью красил? Неаккуратно получились..

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Пожалуй несколько гипертрофировано выглядит обтекатель пушки, слишком большой, на реальной машине он все же меньше.

----------


## alekom

> Понравилась - зачот!  Передние кромки ВЗ кистью красил? Неаккуратно получились..


согласен.. Будет возможность исправлю..

>Sergei Galicky Пожалуй несколько гипертрофировано выглядит обтекатель >пушки, слишком большой, на реальной машине он все же меньше. 

Что было под рукой.... Тоже исправлю если...

----------


## Skylark

2 alekom
Приветствую! Интересный "голубок" получился!
Из замеченного: у Вас основные стойки стоят практически без наклона вперед и диски колес вынесены в другую сторону от стойки!
Получилось как у Кена, а он не прав! :)

----------


## alekom

> 2 alekom
> Приветствую! Интересный "голубок" получился!
> Из замеченного: у Вас основные стойки стоят практически без наклона вперед и диски колес вынесены в другую сторону от стойки!
> Получилось как у Кена, а он не прав! :)


Во как!!! Спасибо!! Будет производителю над чем подумать... Тут исправить данный недостаток будет сложновато.

----------


## Sveto

Impressive !!!

----------


## AndyK

> 2  Из замеченного: у Вас основные стойки стоят практически без наклона вперед и диски колес вынесены в другую сторону от стойки! Получилось как у Кена, а он не прав! :)


Сань, не понял, в какую другую сторону?

----------


## An-Z

относительно НП  :Wink:  
... и не сколько диски колёс, сколько ось их крепления

----------


## alekom

Вот.. Когда спешишь, такие вещи и получаются...

----------


## Антоха

Очень круто смотрится!

----------


## MAX

Позвольте подвести итог всему здесь показанному, увиденному и прочитанному. :Wink: 
Модель готова к продажам.
Выпускается под логотипом новой "фирмы" - "РЕЗИН-МАГАЗИН". Модель разрабатывалась при непосредственной технической и технологической поддержке фирмы "НеОмега". В комплекте - коробка, инструкция по сборке, вариант окраски (только первый полет) и собственно сама маодель (фонарь вакуумный).
Первая партия в 30шт., согласно спонсорскому договору, будет реализовываться в московском магазине "Паравоз". Начало продаж - среда, 9 июня 2010г. (думаю, что сроки не должны измениться).
Отпускная цена для магазина, тоже, не изменилась - 60 $.
Модель не идеальна, впрочем как и 99% остальных моделей. Есть некоторые недочеты. Но все, вполне поправимо. Модель собранная Олегом, тому подтверждение. Не забывайте, что это всего-навсего модель в 72-ом масштабе. :Wink:  
Олегу, отдельное спасибо!
На этом тему предлогаю закрыть. Надеюсь, все основные вопросы сняты.
Приятного хобби! :Smile:

----------


## Baiji

МАХ, отличная новость!

А какие планы у "РЕЗИН-МАГАЗИН" на будущее?

----------


## Sveto

> МАХ, отличная новость!
> 
> А какие планы у "РЕЗИН-МАГАЗИН" на будущее?


Correction set for MiG-29 1/72 (9-12,9-13)-something similar to Neomega Su-27 correction set

----------


## Nazar

То-же вопросик подкину, планы на 48й масштаб распространяются?

----------


## alekom

> 2 alekom
> Из замеченного: у Вас основные стойки стоят практически без наклона вперед и диски колес вынесены в другую сторону от стойки!
> Получилось как у Кена, а он не прав! :)


Стойки можно будет исправить даже те что сейчас будут в коробках. Примерно так...  В следующей партии, думаю стойки исправят.
 ну и для сравнения...

----------


## MAX

Коллеги, спасибо!
По поводу планов. Планов - громадье. А вот с финансами проблема. Любой новый проект, это как минимум 1500$. И это только начало. Ну и время, конечно.
Но идей и наработок много. :Wink:  Может и Лансен в 48-ом замутим. :Cool:

----------


## rotfront

> Может и Лансен в 48-ом замутим.


проехали... уже всё "схвачено"!

http://www.aviationmegastore.com/saa...id=0&art=93484

----------


## jetto

> На этом тему предлогаю закрыть. Надеюсь, все основные вопросы сняты. Приятного хобби!


 Макс, не спешите тему закрывать, хотелось бы услышать хоть один адрес онлайн магазина где это можно купить. на сайте Неомеги например, это можно сделать? а то так все 30 копий москвичи и расхватают((

----------


## rotfront

> Макс, не спешите тему закрывать, хотелось бы услышать хоть один адрес онлайн магазина где это можно купить. на сайте Неомеги например, это можно сделать? а то так все 30 копий москвичи и расхватают((


не переживай, этот "Паровоз" уже по ходу тут торгует, почитай всё по внимательней.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-72-Neomega-res...item1e5c0fdbbc

----------


## jetto

> не переживай, этот "Паровоз" уже по ходу тут торгует, почитай всё по внимательней.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-72-Neomega-res...item1e5c0fdbbc


нее  за 120  за модель с таким предстоящим перепилом это наглая спекуляция,   заявленные 60 ещё отдать готов, но не намного больше...

----------


## rotfront

> нее  за 120  за модель с таким предстоящим перепилом это наглая спекуляция,   заявленные 60 ещё отдать готов, но не намного больше...


мне интересно, вот когда люди получат этот набор и увидят, что это не НеОмега ( ведь на упаковке указано )... какова будет ихняя реакция за такие деньги?

----------


## Nazar

Да никакой реакции не будет, не дети пятилетние ее покупать будут, лично мне все равно что на коробке написано, мне важно что в коробке.
На ебее ценник и не такой может быть, откуда такая уверенность, что это Паровоз торгует? Откуда паника на счет цены в 120$?

Я у себя на сайте, еще позавчера написал, что модель уже продается в Мире Моделиста по цене 2300 рублей, по крайней мере ее там на прошлой неделе видели в продаже, как она туда попала, если Паровоз имеет право первой брачной ночи :Biggrin: , мне не интересно, но не думаю что цена в других магазинах будет отличаться.

----------


## MAX

В Мире Моделиста ничего не продается. Просто не может продаваться по причине того, что никому пока модели для продажи не передавались. Среда  - контрольный срок.

----------


## Nazar

> В Мире Моделиста ничего не продается. Просто не может продаваться по причине того, что никому пока модели для продажи не передавались. Среда  - контрольный срок.


Максим, я говорю это со слов человека, которого знаю много лет и которому склонен доверять, смысл ему мне врать, выдумывать ценники и так далее?

----------


## Антоха

> Коллеги, спасибо!
> По поводу планов. Планов - громадье. А вот с финансами проблема. Любой новый проект, это как минимум 1500$. И это только начало. Ну и время, конечно.
> Но идей и наработок много. Может и Лансен в 48-ом замутим.


МАХ готов рассмотреть варианты финансовой помощи... телефон мой знаешь... звони

----------


## Rhino86

Сегодня видел эту модель в "Паровозе", цена 3700 руб, т.е как раз и есть те самые 120$....

----------


## андрей-rlhzrl

> Тоже, в своем роде, начало производства ПАК ФА.
> Маленький, но Т-50. Скоро поступит в продажу в модельные магазины.
> На фото пробная сборка первой отливки. На все про все ушло 2,5 часа. Есть небольшие огрехи, но все подправится к началу продаж.
> Ивините, что с модельками сюда влез. В модельном разделе один наш коллега сегодня - завтра начнет тестовую сборку этой модели.


когда и где продается?

----------


## андрей-rlhzrl

ага..еще сомтрел..
а где магазин Паровозе?

----------


## Rhino86

Этот магазин находится на м. Савеловская, ул. Нижняя Масловка, д. 18. Естественно, в Москве))))

----------


## андрей-rlhzrl

спасибо:))))

----------


## Neffan

Hello Max,
Suggestions for the futur ... :Smile: 


Conversion Kit for Mig-31 Zvezda 1/72 to MIG-31M 
6 parts : 

2 ECM Pods 
1 Nose cone 
1 Large Dorsal Spine  (To adapt on MIG-31 Zvezda ) 
2 littles parts on Wings Leading Edge
Clear canopy of course

----------


## Neffan

Sugg...Number 2 
1/72 Conversion SU-27 To SU-35 or SU-33 with canards and SU-27KUB or SU-33UB ... :Wink:

----------


## Neffan

Correct Nose Cone for 1/72 Sukhoi S-37 SU-47 Zvezda or Hobby Boss 
Regards  :Smile:

----------


## Sveto

> Correct Nose Cone for 1/72 Sukhoi S-37 SU-47 Zvezda or Hobby Boss 
> Regards


Correct nose cone exist
search for  Prop&Jet 
http://shop.rumodelism.com/

P.S. Suggesstions No. 1 & 2  are good:)

----------


## Neffan

Yeeaaahhh interesting  ! 
Thank you Sveto ;-)) 
I sent mail to this firm , wait and see  .....

----------


## Neffan

Hello Sveto, no answer from Shop.modelism...Please, do you know an other address to find SU-47 Correct Nose From prop&jet ??? 
Regards

----------


## Sveto

Dont know any other shop.
But be patient you will recive reply

p.s. I do not know who is designer of Neomega Su-27 correction set
but looking on this T-50 it could be MAX:)?Am i right?
Anyway i will beat designer whenever i see him becouse he made canopy together with IRST ball :)))

----------


## Neffan

Ok I will be patient. . . .;-)) 
It's true the work Between Su-27 1/72  correction and the Pak Fa is of similar quality...

----------

